# worm in cured rock



## fishy-mush (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah, i bought live rock (15 pounds fiji premium)about amonth ago and have had it cured ever since i got it. i just moved my yellow tang and its been chaos keeping the tank running smooth,and yet i come to you with another problem :? i just placed the rock in my 55 gal. tank but before i did i scrubbed off all the bad junk and noticed dry white worm like things pasted on the rock, i thought it was clean but now a worm is appearing. i thought bristle worm but it looks nothing like what i see in pictures. it is about an inch long, tea green, smooth and it has white and dark green rings, it has a red,pinkish tip and it curls at the end. i tried plucking it out but the skin fell of and the inside was all white, it retreated back into the hole it came out of. any ideas?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like fan worms. A good thing. Even bristleworms are good.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 21, 2007)

Its hard to get rid of the worms but if you wait untill it emerges out of the tunnel use clothes pin and pinch it pull it out!


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

But why would you? Most all organisms, excluding mantis shrimp and some nudibranch's, are beneficial.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah, fan worms are good. infact, most things that live in live rock are beneficial to an aquarium. not everything, but most things.


----------

